# Vergleich Lowrance HDI 7 und HDS 5



## allegoric (13. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mich in letzter Zeit hin und wieder mit den Lowrance Geräten beschäftigt, konnte aber zwischen den beiden Geräten HDS 5 und HDI 7 neben der Größe des Bildschirms und den grundlegenden Eigenschaften keine Unterscheide feststellen, warum sind diese dann preislich verschieden bzw. das HDS 5 sogar noch teurer, obwohl kleinerer Bildschirm?

Kann man mit dem HDI 7 auch GPS und Tiefendaten auf SD speichern oder geht das nur mit dem HDS 5?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Mücke1978 (29. September 2014)

*AW: Vergleich Lowrance HDI 7 und HDS 5*

Hallo Hallo kann mir jemand einen Rat geben ? Ich möchte ein GPS kaufen . Auch gebraucht und etwas älter, wenn ich eins finde. Es soll leicht zu bedienen sein wenn es geht. Auf dem Wasser möglichst genau sein. Welches würdet ihr mir empfehlen ?


----------



## Heimdall (30. September 2014)

*AW: Vergleich Lowrance HDI 7 und HDS 5*

Bei den HDS Geräten kannste SideScan nachträglich anschließen. Beim HDI geht das nicht hast aber den DownScan integriert.


----------



## davman (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vergleich Lowrance HDI 7 und HDS 5*

Hi
Vor allem haben beide ein verschiedenes Betriebssystem, was einen Unterschied macht.

LG davman


----------



## Heimdall (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vergleich Lowrance HDI 7 und HDS 5*

Daten kannst du mit dem HDi speichern und Karten erstellen. Klappt gut und seit dem letzten Update sind paar Fehler behoben.


----------



## ein Angler (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vergleich Lowrance HDI 7 und HDS 5*

Hi
 Ich habe das HDI 7 Kumpel das HDS 5.
 Ich würde mich nur noch für das HDS entscheiden, der Grund es sind mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten in den Unterkategorien möglich. Mehr Farben und die Einstellungen bleiben wenn Du mit Navionics  arbeitest. Beim HDI musst Du jedes mal neu einstellen wo Du bist das HDS findet es automatisch.
  Am besten wirklich mal mit Schlageter oder Löhlein sprechen. Damit Du deine Wünsche auch bekommst.
 Andreas


----------



## Heimdall (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Vergleich Lowrance HDI 7 und HDS 5*



ein Angler schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich habe das HDI 7 Kumpel das HDS 5.
> Ich würde mich nur noch für das HDS entscheiden, der Grund es sind mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten in den Unterkategorien möglich. Mehr Farben und die Einstellungen bleiben wenn Du mit Navionics  arbeitest. Beim HDI musst Du jedes mal neu einstellen wo Du bist das HDS findet es automatisch.
> Am besten wirklich mal mit Schlageter oder Löhlein sprechen. Damit Du deine Wünsche auch bekommst.
> Andreas



Also mein HDi findet sich auch von allein. Mit den Einstellungen hast du recht, jetzt ist natürlich noch die Frage ob und wie oft man das benötigt.
Wenn ich nur die Summe x zur Verfügung habe, würde ich mich wieder für das HDI entscheiden. Ja ich kenne auch die HDS Geräte.

Preis/Leistung ist das HDI für den Normalgebrauch meiner Meinung nach von Vorteil.


----------

